# 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

OK. I got my manual and have been setting a number of features in the MFD. But one eludes me -- the manual says that EOS with MFD (there are some without?) has, under Light & Vision menu, has a coming home and leaving home setting. I have the KOMFORT model and it does NOT have these choices (but it does have a few others that are also in the manual).
So my question is: Should the book have said this feature is only available with models with the steering wheel control (LUX)? OR is my 'software' old and needs to be flashed by the dealer? OR is this another reason to purchase the VAG-COM system?
Thanks.


----------



## monkeymojo (Dec 13, 2007)

I've had my Sport since 07 and it has that feature. Is your MFD screen the entire height of the gauges or just half of it. I know some of the Jettas have something similar to the MFD but it only uses half the screen and has limited functionality.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (monkeymojo)*

It is actually 2/3 height -- from the top of the instrument panel down to the temp and gas gauges...


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (FMinMI)*

The 2008 Komfort Eos does not support "Coming Home". The manuals are somewhat generic and can be misleading at times. You may be able to enable it by upgrading your MFD. Unfortunately I'm not aware of an easy fix.








I just realized when you mentioned the Steering Wheel Controls (SWC) you meant the MFD controls, not, as I first thought, the paddle shifters on sport models. Lack of MFD SWCs may also prevent enabling "Coming Home"








Hopefully someone else on the board more knowledgable (and awake) can get you definitive answers.










_Modified by Friendship7 at 11:13 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (Friendship7)*

Do you know how one would upgrade / update the MFD? Are we talking a new computer or just a module, or vagcom editing? 
One person mentioned it is on the SPORT model, but I thought the Komfort was one level up, so shouldn't it have it? Or is the SPORT model the one with the larger engine?


_Modified by FMinMI at 1:26 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (FMinMI)*

I'm not certain exactly what would be involved, but suspect the cost would be prohibitive for what you would gain. This is just a guess.
Kevin


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (just4fun)*

I have to agree. I have both features turned off. I don't need to advertise when I lock or unlock the car and where I park the additional light is not needed.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (solarflare)*

Hey solarflare -- Want to trade MFD'S???








(yeah, I know, no way...)


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (FMinMI)*








I learned a few new cars ago to just get everything because I'll end up wasting more time later trying to retrofit everything I should have gotten in the first place


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (solarflare)*

Yeah, I hear you. But I could not justify a new Eos -- I bought a used one, and finding one that was not over-priced but had everything I wanted is almost impossible. There are always trade-offs and this one I got was quite a bit under bluebook so I don't mind tinkering. Besides, it fun!
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (FMinMI)*

Its not such a big feature. I like it simply for letting me know I've locked/unlocked the vehicle. I've turned off the stupid-loud horn "chirp".


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Its not such a big feature. I like it simply for letting me know I've locked/unlocked the vehicle. I've turned off the stupid-loud horn "chirp".

I thought this feature allows your lights to stay on for a programmed time period, allowing you to 'light' the way in front of your car, both when you lock and unlock the doors. This is the feature I miss...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_ I've turned off the stupid-loud horn "chirp".

Me too! It is too loud. The chirp was perfect on my 04 Passat though. Perhaps that car had more sound proofing.
I wish there was an option in the MFD to choose which lights to flash for remote control. I'd rather have the parking light flash instead of the hazard lights. It's hard to see that little amber LED in the mirror when viewing the car from the side.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 2008 EOS MFD and "coming home" lighting feature (FMinMI)*

It does but I guess I don't notice it. I seldom park at night as I use my car mainly for commuting and the home garage is well lit and I'm in a small lot at work.
Cheers!

_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_
I thought this feature allows your lights to stay on for a programmed time period, allowing you to 'light' the way in front of your car, both when you lock and unlock the doors. This is the feature I miss...


----------

